# PCI or PCI Express



## antsbailey

I need to upgrade my graphics card (drastically) for gaming but most of the cards require PCI Express, at this present moment i am unsure weather or not i have this type of slot in my system. for my properties of my graphics device reads, PCI bus, Device 16, Function 0. Can anyone help? Thanks in advance.


----------



## The_Other_One

The easiest way would be to look inside the computer.  Hopefully this site won't mind remote-linking 

http://www.cdrinfo.com/Sections/Articles/Sources/MSI_915G_Combo/Images/pci_express.jpg

Top is PCI-Express 16x, next 2 are 1x, the lower ones are regular PCI.


----------

